# Strange freckle



## LalaCity (Sep 27, 2008)

A small, dark freckle suddenly appeared on a part of my chest that is never exposed to the sun. It's quite flat, so not a mole, as far as I can tell. It's been there for several months and has not changed size or color in that time. Is this normal?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 27, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> A small, dark freckle suddenly appeared on a part of my chest that is never exposed to the sun. It's quite flat, so not a mole, as far as I can tell. It's been there for several months and has not changed size or color in that time. Is this normal?




It might be, it might not. If it's just brown, I would not worry about it too much, just keep an eye on it. If it's black, then yes I would get it looked at.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it smaller than a regular (#2) size pencil eraser tip?

If yes - good.

If bigger - have it looked at.
----------------------------------------------
Is it uniform in color?

If yes - good.

If several colors present - have it looked at.
----------------------------------------------
Are the borders (edges) lacey or irregularly shaped? Is it asymmetrical?

No, it is sort of round - good.

Yes - it looks scattered and not symmetrical. - have it look at.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Does it scab over, and the scab falls off & then comes back or does it bleed?

No - good.

Yes - have it looked at.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I suppose it's basically just a harmless little freckle. Odd that it appeared suddenly in a place where the sun don't shine, but I guess that happens sometimes. Even so, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 29, 2008)

I develop little freckles here and there, because I'm really pale and they run in my family like crazy. Usually if they're small and don't look "abnormal" they're probably fine...they can appear without sun exposure, especially if you're lightskinned/dark haired. The ones that worry me are the ones that are a different color than other moles or seem to change in size/shape/color.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 7, 2008)

Can I tell you my freckle story? About 12 years ago, I noticed a random, new freckle on my left palm. It totally freaked me out. What did I do about it? I looked at it every day and cried, thinking that it was a death sentence. I hid my worries and tears from everyone, including my hubby. Every morning for 8 months this went on. Then one day, I broke down and told my husband that I was going to die from skin cancer and here (holding out palm to show little brown spot) is the proof.
Well, he made me call the doctor, get a referral to the dermatologist and took me there. We walked in and he asked my why I was there. I showed him my death sentence and he said, "Oh, that is just a freckle". "Do you want me to look at anything else?". I said no, and got the heck out of there.
Every time I look at that freckle now it makes me realize what a dumbass I was. A) for worrying about something for so long B) for worrying about something that I should have just asked about.

So, long story short, it could be a freckle and probably is, but if it is worrying you, make someone look at it and set your mind at ease.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

I would like to encourage you to see a dermatologist and let HIM tell you what it is...for every mole/blemish/freckle I have someone say "ooohh, you better get that looked at", it was nothing. Even the ones that look bad, sometimes aren't.

Chik.


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 17, 2008)

I had something like that. It was a liver spot. Doctor said it was nothing to worry about. But, you should have it looked at. It could be something different.


----------

